# How to know Camera usage for Video



## chilakamarthi (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning to buy Canon 5D Mark III used. Seller says, shutter count is 1700. How to know howmuch its used for video?

Is there a way?

Thanks


----------

